# Ranger vs Tracker



## FishOhio99

I know this may open up a whole can of "personal preference" but I need the OGF Communities help. I will be purchasing either a 2015 Ranger RT178 or 2015 Tracker 175 TXW this spring. I plan to use this boat on lakes around Stark/Summit county. (Ie Portage, Nimi, West Branch, Mogadore, Springfield etc)

I was hoping to get some valuable incite from folks regarding there experience with both brands or specific models. I don't plan to stray from these two choices. 

Thank you all for you help.


----------



## Deep Trouble

Sold my Tracker and bought new Ranger in 2013. No comparison across the board. Ranger better. Ranger hands down better resale too. That said, the Tracker will be ok for the lakes you mentioned. Mine performed fine but I wanted something better for Lake Erie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck

You will get a lot of pro ranger answers and for very good reason (they are great). Tracker don't have near the good reputation that ranger has but keep in mind tracker been building those boats for a long time. I see a lot of very old vintage trackers still doing their thing.


----------



## Bad Bub

There are probably more tracker aluminum boats in the world than any other brand. They build a nice boat, and the price is right for what they offer. The Ranger is going to be the top of the line aluminum, and will carry the pricing to match. You need to look into what YOU need out of a boat. Is a fancy dashboard that can handle big electronics worth paying for to you? Upgraded seats? Storage configurations? Live well options? And don't forget to research the trailers. Your boat will spend 95% of it life sitting on a trailer. Don't skimp on the details. What works for one person, doesn't necessarily work for everyone.


----------



## Slatebar

Both good boats, kind of like comparing Chevys to Caddys.. I think Trackers and rangers are now from the same company.


----------



## WillyDub

Fish, i just sold my Ranger RT 188. If you can, i would highly suggest moving up to that model. There is so much more storage with that middle rod locker it makes a HUGE difference.

My RT188 was bar none my favorite aluminum boat i have ever fished out of, and that includes Trackers both old and new. The only reason i sold the boat was because i am moving on to the big water and wanted to make sure i could overnight and catch some eyes =)

I outfitted my RT188 with the 115 Merc and she got aroudn 50mph flat with gear and 2 in the boat. For inland lakes it was friggen fantastic. For Erie it was bumpy but i got way more than i probably should have in it. If you get a chance i advise you to read all of the positive reviews on the Ranger and if you need more than that look at the Pro Fisherman whom are now using them to get back into harder to reach places (Drain pipes etc. etc.)

Great Boat, Loved every second of it and im sure the new owner will as well, not sure if he's a member of the site or not.

OH, i had the very first 2013 model as well.

Dub


----------



## mkalink

I really don't think you can go wrong with the Ranger they made a nice boat. Now I don't know now that Bass Pro is in control. Bass Pro will most likely do what they have done with every good company they purchased. Cut every corner they can make as much as they can off the name of a once great product. Just look at what they did with Mako boats. You might want to look at some other brands of aluminum boats out there, like Lund or Crestliner. I have fished and crawled all over many different brands of aluminum bass boats including the 2 you mentioned and I see no comparison between the 2 the Ranger is 10 fold a better boat, as long as it was made before the take over.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Iowa Dave

No comparison. Two different boats both great at what they are. You either want an aluminum boat or a glass boat. 

Yes Chevy Ford debate.


----------



## bobk

Iowa Dave said:


> No comparison. Two different boats both great at what they are. You either want an aluminum boat or a glass boat.
> 
> Yes Chevy Ford debate.



They are both aluminum boats.


----------



## Bassbme

bobk said:


> They are both aluminum boats.


That they are ..... 

As for the question being posed ..... I've never fished out of either of the type of boats in question. But I have looked them over very well at boat shows just to see how their fit, finish and amenities compare to those of a fiberglass boat. The Ranger is clearly the nicer boat. There is an attention to detail present in the Ranger that just isn't there in the Tracker. 

That's not to say that the Tracker isn't a nice boat, because they are. But they're not in the same class that a Ranger is when it comes to fit and finish. I've also seen both type of boats out running on lakes. The Ranger has a different sound when running on plane in a slight chop. It sounds more solid. I'm not saying that it is more solid ..... but it certainly sounds more solid to me.

You probably can't go wrong with either boat. But as has already been said, the future resale value is going to be much higher on the Ranger, simply because of the name on the hull.


----------



## Iowa Dave

bobk said:


> They are both aluminum boats.


Sorry, I didn't know that Ranger made an aluminum boat.


----------



## wileyw

I own a 2013 Tracker 175TXW. I would put the revolution hull ride up against any other hull on the market. I love my boat but would probably love the Ranger just as much. They both come stock with too small a motor, too small a trolling motor and lousy depth finders. The Ranger has a larger livewell and the fit and finish on the Ranger is definitely nicer, but they are both quality American made products using an awful lot of the same manufacturers parts and pieces. Ranger also wins the trailer conversation, hands down. Back 10 years ago Bass Pro had issues with their service departments but they have done a great job cleaning up that mess. You can't go wrong with either boat, but the Ranger is definitely not the "Cadillac of aluminum boats" and resale is comparable since they have only been out for two years.


----------



## Overwatchmike

I haven't fished out of either model but will tell you between the 2, I would go with a Ranger any day!!!

Only two words need to be said! RESALE VALUE!!!

Ranger's hold their resale value better then almost any other boat manufacturer out there!

I am not biased either, I have 2 Crestliner's.


----------



## teamdonk

Look at starweld great value for the money and great boats


----------



## Dovans

Last year at the ohio fish expo, there was a Ranger aluminum and Tracker same size and one could compare them almost side by side. There was no doubt the Ranger was better build. I can not speak of the other Manufactures...(i.e.crestliner, Starweld,Lowes,Lund,etc)


----------



## Frankie G

I was asking the very same question last year. I did have a chance to ride in both. After a ton of research, questions, and riding in both I went with the RT178. The RT188 will not fit in my garage!! I could not be happier with it. Like Dovans above said, at the Columbus fishing expo I had a chance to see both the Ranger and the Tracker and seeing both in the same area like that really made me feel great about my decision. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## laynhardwood

My tracker has served me ok but it's had a laundry list of problems. Most likely from the abuse Lake Erie dishes out. I will be buying something else next time.


----------



## mudkings

I have a 2012 tracker and love it. But that being said I'm sure the Ranger is great also. If taken care of I'm sure either will last a long time. Go with what makes u happy. Your the one paying for it and fishing out of it.


----------



## G.lock

Have had two trackers, liked both, tx-17 and v-18. Also had problems with both hulls and transoms.
Built to a price point and some compromises are made.
I would suggest going with a medium size motor. The hulls and transoms don't seem to hold up well to a larger motor even if it's rated for it.


----------



## DHower08

I fish a tracker and my dad bought a rt188 last year the ranger is hands down 100 times nice. More attention to detail i believe. Also all alumimum vs the trackers which have a wood main floor and front deck. If prices are comparable id highly recommend the ranger. If i could swing it id be fishing one right now too


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Bass Pro/Tracker Marine bought out Ranger. If I were in your place, I'd honestly get the Tracker. I had a Ranger. $50K worth of boat. I had troubles with it. Just as many, if not more than the other 20 boats I owned. Had to go back to Arkansas to be rebuilt. The top cap warped, and the floor literally had billions (with a B) of cracks in it. They lost my boat for two weeks, then took six months to replace the top cap. They can build a whole boat in less than six weeks, but take four times longer just to replace the top cap. It's all hype, just like Harley Davidson. Now that Tracker owns them, and their three 'head honchos' of Ranger walked out on their job, their quality is probably right on par with Tracker now. Same with Mercury motors. Quality has nose dived.


----------



## laynhardwood

Hetfieldinn said:


> Bass Pro/Tracker Marine bought out Ranger. If I were in your place, I'd honestly get the Tracker. I had a Ranger. $50K worth of boat. I had troubles with it. Just as many, if not more than the other 20 boats I owned. Had to go back to Arkansas to be rebuilt. The top cap warped, and the floor literally had billions (with a B) of cracks in it. They lost my boat for two weeks, then took six months to replace the top cap. They can build a whole boat in less than six weeks, but take four times longer just to replace the top cap. It's all hype, just like Harley Davidson. Now that Tracker owns them, and their three 'head honchos' of Ranger walked out on their job, their quality is probably right on par with Tracker now. Same with Mercury motors. Quality has nose dived.


If that's the case I wouldn't buy either of the two. I really don't think my Tracker was built very well. I have been on a lot of different aluminum boats and I feel like tracker is the bottom of the barrel. I was young when I bought mine and didn't know any better but I know plenty about tracker now and i would steer clear.


----------



## quality

I can tell you that the Ranger quality is still the same Bass pro has stated that there involvement in the company its self is to maintain the high quality of the Ranger brand lets hope they keep there word the early Ranger Aluminum's were built by some out fit in Kansas back when Gen-mar owned them and those were not a good line of boats now all the ones built now are built at Flippin plant


----------



## odell daniel

I have a 92 tracker deep v and it still fishes great doesnt take a drop of water and i got caught in 5 footers on erie a couple weeks ago and she got me back to the dock.It really depends on what kinda money your going to spend,ranger boats are the top of the line but cost twice as much as a new tracker. really cant go wrong either way. check out the crestliner commander,now thats a boat.


----------



## wileyw

I think Ranger makes very good aluminum fishing boats. Not Cadillac's and certainly not the top of the line. I think they are a step ahead of Tracker but not by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

quality said:


> I can tell you that the Ranger quality is still the same.


Same as what? I've owned probably 18-20 boats in my time. The Ranger cost twice as much as the others, and the experience was the worst, due to the lack of quality of the product. The Mercury motor they attached to it was also a ginormous POS.


----------



## DHower08

Why was the experience the worst and where di you purchase it. Also with the mercury problems id guess it was a late 90s early 2000s with powerhead problems or cooling issues


----------



## eriedude

I fished out of both and considered both. I bought the Ranger rt178 and love it. It cost about 1000 more but well worth it. Rides better much more room and storage. Ranger has a way better trailer. I looked at the rt 188 but it was over 6 k more for a little more storage and more speed . The rt 178 is same width and depth as the rt 188. Pretty much everything else on the Ranger is better than the Tracker.


----------



## wileyw

Everything else is pretty much the same, same aluminum, same carpet, same motors, same yucky depth finders, same batteries, same bilge pumps, same trolling motors. The layout on the Tracker is way better. The hull on the tracker is better and the ride is much better than the 178. Range quality control seems to be lacking lately judging from the posts on other sites. What specifically is better?


----------



## Bronyaur

If the price of a Tracker was the same as a Ranger or Lund, Tracker wouldn't sell a single boat.


----------



## eriedude

wileyw said:


> Everything else is pretty much the same, same aluminum, same carpet, same motors, same yucky depth finders, same batteries, same bilge pumps, same trolling motors. The layout on the Tracker is way better. The hull on the tracker is better and the ride is much better than the 178. Range quality control seems to be lacking lately judging from the posts on other sites. What specifically is better?


----------



## eriedude

The ride is not better in the Tracker, The Ranger is full of foam, which may not sound like much but the Ranger doesn't rattle and sound "tinney" as the Tracker does. The Ranger has a raised deck which gives you much more storage . The Rangers upholstery is superior , which means your not replacing seats in 3 years like you do on Trackers. The heavy fiberglass console is much better and roomier than the Tracker plastic one.. The Ranger is 3 inches wider than the Tracker and 80 lbs heavier. The Ranger has room for 3 batteries. The Trailer is a "c" channel trailer with Road Armor coating and a swing tongue and comes with 3 custom aluminum wheels. Ranger is backed by Ranger and Tracker is backed by... ,well you know. Plus the Ranger just looks better.


----------



## eriedude

Oh I forgot, Not one bit of wood in a Ranger. tracker still has wood floors


----------



## Gundog1970

My wife and I purchased an 2015 RT 178 last summer in August . We looked closely at a couple other aluminum boat brands including the tracker . The ranger was more money but also was more boat if that makes sense . The ranger finish on the interior was much nicer than the tracker the weight of the seat material was much heavier as well . The storage and live well set up we liked better on the ranger . The ranger trail trailer was also much nicer than the tracker set up we felt . We have used it quite a bit last fall and and weekly this spring/summer and it's very comfortable to fish from . Ranger seemed to offer more options for upgrades than what the tracker dealer we met with offered . From what we found looking through the Internet ranger held its resale much better than the tracker if that's a factor in your decision . I'd be glad to try and answer any specific questions you may have about the RT178 if that's any help .


----------



## Grgfish

I really think you should also look at a comparable Lund boat. I got the new 2175 Pro V this year and I can't say enough about the ride, quality and attention to detail that was put into this boat.


----------



## bountyhunter

yep screw them all go lund. my old 1993 pro V1775 is still in great shape.


----------



## wileyw

eriedude said:


> The ride is not better in the Tracker, The Ranger is full of foam, which may not sound like much but the Ranger doesn't rattle and sound "tinney" as the Tracker does. The Ranger has a raised deck which gives you much more storage . The Rangers upholstery is superior , which means your not replacing seats in 3 years like you do on Trackers. The heavy fiberglass console is much better and roomier than the Tracker plastic one.. The Ranger is 3 inches wider than the Tracker and 80 lbs heavier. The Ranger has room for 3 batteries. The Trailer is a "c" channel trailer with Road Armor coating and a swing tongue and comes with 3 custom aluminum wheels. Ranger is backed by Ranger and Tracker is backed by... ,well you know. Plus the Ranger just looks better.


First off the revolution hull on the Tracker is the best riding hull of the two and I have no idea what type or age of a Tracker you were riding in but I would love to take you in mine and show you. No tinny sound or rattles at all. Mine is now 4 years old and looks like new. No upholstery issues, no peeling paint or anything else. It looks brand new and has never had an issue. I also have 3 batteries in mine with no problem, swing away tongue, custom wheels, LED lights, etc. And the warranty on yours is now owned by the same company that owns the warranty on mine, or didn't you see the Ranger ad in the BPS catalog.


----------



## 'Rude Dog

FYI, the aluminum mill where i work in technical services sells aluminum boat sheet to starcraft, ranger and tracker marine, all the same alloy , and all within a very narrow gauge ( thickness) range... the major differences here are design and upholstery... for my money, alum. boats have it hands down over fiberglass... I have a 1976 starcraft 18 ft holiday that runs as good as the day it was bought, and a same year evinrude 70 outboard... built like a tank...


----------



## OrangeMilk

Too bad boats aren't built like a tank anymore, they are built as cheap as possible. Every manufacturer is on a "make money now, deal with issues later" plan.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

We're really comparing Track vs Ranger....

Buy a Starcraft or Starweld  I'm a bit biased though lol.


----------



## odell daniel

I would have to buy the tracker and take the price difference to upgrade my electronics and trolling motor.


----------



## crappiedude

odell daniel said:


> I would have to buy the tracker and take the price difference to upgrade my electronics and trolling motor.


That's the best comment I've seen so far.
This seems like someone putting their cereal in an expensive box and them trying convince everyone one it tastes better because it costs more.
I have a 22 year old Tracker and it still fishes just fine in fact I'm putting a new motor on it. The seats held up for about 19 years before I replaced one and it had a tear from someone. I think the big secret to any boat's longevity is inside storage.


----------



## Alaskan

Make sure when you compare prices, you have identical power and all accessories. Usually when you lay all of that out, the price difference isn't as large as first glance. Then you can decide of the better build, components, carpet, lids, transom and resale are worth it for you.


----------

